# NW OOM 2015 Player auction



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2015)

Just like last year i will be running the OOM player auction with a large portion of the proceeds going towards Autism charities.

The auction starts with each player having a starting price tag of Â£3. People can bid on each player as they would bid in an auction. Players more fancied to win will obviously cost more money but your idea of the winner might be different than everybody elses and you could get yourself a bargain! People not playing in the event are also very welcome to bid on players.

The prize for the person who buys the winner will be 50% of the total money raised and some golf prizes.

Preview to help people make their decision :-


Group A
*Qwerty* - AKA Steady Elvis. No doubt one of the market leaders but again has landed himself in the group of death. Mustard on the karaoke and round the greens. My advice would be play him on a Sunday at a course that has loads of roundabouts nearby.  

*Huds1475* - Sombrero award 2015 favourite will be tough to beat off his current mark. Move to a new club could slow down his progress a little but if he can hold it together he will take some beating. Does he have the mental strength to go all the way?

*Val* â€“ Made a run through the pack on finals day last year & has been playing solid golf for a good while now. Country membership has certainly sharpened up his game but have the handicap committee got him where they want him? Could he be Scotlandâ€™s first major winner since Paul Lawrie? 

*Junior* â€“ First entry under the OOMâ€™s new format after missing last year, could this work against him. Very solid player and always challenging for the win at forum meets. Will he cope mentally with his brother making a charge towards the lowest handicap in the family?

*NWJocko* â€“ One of the favourites for the OOM if he oils his extra gears. Constantly calls himself crap so donâ€™t let him lull you in. Putting can be his downfall but I recently heard a rumour he used the same putter 2 rounds in a row! 

Group B
*Garyinderry* â€“ The inaugural OOM champ will no doubt again be very popular when choosing a winner. Mr soft is so laid back he floats around the course throwing out shapes like Bez. Donâ€™t talk technical with this fella or he will tie you in knots.

*StuC* - Lively contender would be an understatement for this chap! Bubbly character to say the least who has a presence about him. Well known for snaffling nearest the pins with dodgy shots so if hes having one of them days you might feel like the world is against you. The feint hearted might need a set of ear muffs when playing Stu as he makes himself heard. There wonâ€™t be much need for Stu to report his results back to the forum, just open your window and you will get a decent indication â€œCcccchhhhhhaaaaaaadddddddddeeeeeeeeeeâ€.

*Birchy* â€“ Been very quiet recently on the golf front, has he lost his mojo? Usually a real contender but will have to up his game to get back in the mix. Has been known to play with helicopters and has the odd bout of tourettes. Some recent developments may see and upturn in form for this chap ;-).

*Stevelev* â€“ A newcomer for 2015 and a complete unknown quantity. Would take something special for a first timer to enter these shark infested waters and get out alive.

*Gregbwfc* - Built like a giant and hits it like one. Struggled with injuries which may be down to the horse wrestling he does in his spare time. Will his back be able take the strain? If he stays injury free he will be a tough man to beat.

Group C
*Liverbirdie* â€“ Last years champion will no doubt be one of the favourites to retain his crown. Donâ€™t ask him to share his butties, hes about as likely to give you one as he is a 2 footer. Even when he plays bad he gets lucky, must be part Irish.  Can he cope with being the champion? 

*Podgster* â€“ AKA the canary. Opponents may have to wear shades for this battle as the canary has been known to blind people with his attire. He often also tires his opponents out by running everywhere, donâ€™t take him on over the hills! Has his handicap finally caught up or can the canary fly to victory?

*Duffers* â€“ Another newcomer for 2015 but known to quite a few after tagging along with Stu C to various meets. How the hell his ears are still intact after knocking around with Stuey for so long is beyond me. Can his ears and his game hold up?

*Louise* â€“ A contender that will always be in decent form as she plays more than a tour pro. Has her handicap caught up or has she got more to come? Just remember to take into account the difference in SSS or your ears will be burning for months.

*Odvan* â€“ Got nobbled last year by the handicap committee of whom a member of is in this group, could Matt gain revenge? Very solid player on his day and can be tough to play In matchplay.

Group D 
*Scouser *â€“ The forumâ€™s trash talk specialist but the trouble is he often concentrates more on that than hitting the ball in a forward direction. Will be getting shots from all but will it be enough? After beating Bluewolf in a forum classic challenge a few years ago he will be a marked man. 6 stone wet through but eats like a horse so donâ€™t play him for food. Matchplay is his game but last year didnâ€™t win one, can he buck the trend this year?

*Bluewolf* â€“ Vanity handicap and his chief nemesis in his group that nearly ruined his life? Nextâ€¦â€¦ 
*
Vikingman* â€“ Very solid player and had some good results last year. Elbow injuries might slow him down but if he can stay injury free he will be very tough to beat.

*Peterlav *â€“ Right in contention last year and will be a top contender again this year im sure. Can really light it up on his day and birdies are never far away. The nearly man again like his footy team last year but can he break the mould and go all the way?

*Davemc1* â€“ Another newcomer to the OOM. Well known on the forum and will be in contention for the sombrero award. Can he hold his nerve in the big time?


----------



## Junior (Mar 15, 2015)

Hahahahaha...I just spat my brew all over the iPad laughing at that Birchy


----------



## chellie (Mar 15, 2015)

Descriptions are bloody brilliant of those of you we know. Particularly the one of Iain:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2015)

Peterlav is a blue, the last time they came close the year started MCMLXXXV...........

Â£2.81 on dave mc

Â£3 on pete lav


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Peterlav is a blue, the last time they came close the year started MCMLXXXV...........

Â£2.81 on dave mc

Â£3 on pete lav

Click to expand...

Â£3 minimum bid :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 15, 2015)

Â£5:00 on stu_c :cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Â£3 minimum bid :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'll fold then.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2015)

A fiver on Val.. 

Good descriptions Coolio.. Mines a bit sparse though....


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Can you bet on yourself? 

Na im not that stupid, Â£5 on vikingman :thup:

Sod it Â£3 on dave mc! :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			A fiver on Val.. 

Good descriptions Coolio.. Mines a bit sparse though....  

Click to expand...

Splitting hairs now, Dan.:whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Splitting hairs now, Dan.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I thought I'd leave that one there for you to pick up on mate..


----------



## Odvan (Mar 15, 2015)

Quality write up Birchy. Think I'll see how the market fairs before placing my bet


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 17, 2015)

Â£10 on Junior and Â£10 on LB please Birchy :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Mar 17, 2015)

Closing date for bids Scott?


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 17, 2015)

I'll have a fiver on everyone else in my group.


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2015)

Â£5 on NWJ , Â£5 on Qwerty and Â£5 on Gary In Derry


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 17, 2015)

Â£5 on Birchy, got a feeling he is going to find his mojo again this year


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2015)

Group A 
Qwerty - Â£5 by Junior
Huds1475
Val - Â£5 by Bluewolf
Junior - Â£10 by NWJocko
NWJocko - Â£5 by Junior

Group B
Garyinderry - Â£5 by Junior
StuC - Â£5 by Qwerty
Birchy - Â£5 by Lincoln quaker
Stevelev
Gregbwfc

Group C
Liverbirdie - Â£10 by NWJocko
Podgster
Duffers
Louise
Odvan

Group D 
Scouser
Bluewolf
Vikingman - Â£5 by DaveMC1
Peterlav - Â£10 by Birchy
Davemc1 - Â£5 by DaveMC1 


Â£10 on Peterlav for me. With two rabbits in his group he is already halfway there


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ah yes, forgot was an auction!

Â£10 Steady Dave 
Â£5 Wolf
Â£5 Oddball


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2015)

Group A 
Qwerty - Â£10 by Huds1475
Huds1475
Val - Â£5 by Bluewolf
Junior - Â£10 by NWJocko
NWJocko - Â£10 by Birchy

Group B
Garyinderry - Â£5 by Junior
StuC - Â£5 by Qwerty
Birchy - Â£5 by Lincoln quaker
Stevelev
Gregbwfc

Group C
Liverbirdie - Â£10 by NWJocko
Podgster
 Duffers
Louise
Odvan - Â£5 by Huds1475

Group D 
Scouser
Bluewolf - Â£5 by Huds1475
Vikingman - Â£5 by DaveMC1
Peterlav - Â£10 by Birchy
Davemc1 - Â£5 by DaveMC1 

Bids updated, keep them coming :whoo:


----------



## Odvan (Mar 17, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Ah yes, forgot was an auction!

Â£10 Steady Dave 
Â£5 Wolf
Â£5 Oddball
		
Click to expand...

A fiver? You make me sick.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 17, 2015)

Odvan said:



			A fiver? You make me sick.
		
Click to expand...

Funny, I thought he'd overpaid.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Funny, I thought he'd overpaid. 

Click to expand...

I'll keep feeding the lines...

Gotta make ya look good at sommat, after all..:ears:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Funny, I thought he'd overpaid. 

Click to expand...

Does Huds owe you a fiver or something?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 17, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Does Huds owe you a fiver or something? 

Click to expand...

It's called Faith Coolio. Craig has Faith in my skills. Oh no, wait. It's not Faith, it's ludicrous optimism. Definitely not faith.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 17, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Ah yes, forgot was an auction!

Â£10 Steady Dave 
Â£5 Wolf
Â£5 Oddball
		
Click to expand...

Â£5 on the wolf 

Do you remember Aberdovey a couple of weeks ago. I know profits go to charity but you can pay jocko direct mate without making the wolf feel better


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Â£5 on the wolf 

Do you remember Aberdovey a couple of weeks ago. I know profits go to charity but you can pay jocko direct mate without making the wolf feel better 

Click to expand...

I can read these comments you know. I'm not totally immune from pain. It's getting a bit personal now. So here goes. If I don't finish top 2 in my group I'll donate an extra tenner to Jocko's charity. If I finish first, you have to donate a tenner. Deal?


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 17, 2015)

I suspect the wolf has a cunning plan to get a 15+ handicap at his new place. 

Nobody else is going to bet on oddballs and, as you can see from the above, he can get a bit temperamental if he people don't acknowledge how special he is.

(g)Linda. Get a few of your 'local people' together and join the fun. I think Birchy will accept pork pies and moonshine as payment.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I can read these comments you know. I'm not totally immune from pain. It's getting a bit personal now. So here goes. If I don't finish top 2 in my group I'll donate an extra tenner to Jocko's charity. If I finish first, you have to donate a tenner. Deal? 

Click to expand...

You finish top I will donate Â£10 not a problem, in fact let's make it Â£20 as its for a good cause.
and I would love you to do it #matchplayking #nilpoints


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 17, 2015)

BTW which hipster, tipster won with me last year?

Is it time for another Lee park member to keep the run going......wont be scouser though.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW which hipster, tipster won with me last year?
		
Click to expand...

Can't remember, but they didn't get the ale in!!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You finish top I will donate Â£10 not a problem, in fact let's make it Â£20 as its for a good cause.
and I would love you to do it #matchplayking #nilpoints 

Click to expand...

Brave talk Mr Lime & Soda. If you can't win after a few pints of Peroni, then you can't win at all.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 18, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Mr Lime & (and) Soda.
		
Click to expand...

Anagram: I'm La dose

Yes Dan, dead bored - off to bed.

Also:  I'm lose da Dan:whoo:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW which hipster, tipster won with me last year?

Is it time for another Lee park member to keep the run going......wont be scouser though.
		
Click to expand...

T'was me :thup: hence me backing you again Pedro....

Didn't get the ales in as most folk had left by the time Pedro's victory speech was halfway through......

Will get the drinks in at the finals day this year for all the support you boys give through this and everything else :cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 18, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			T'was me :thup: hence me backing you again Pedro....

Didn't get the ales in as most folk had left by the time Pedro's victory speech was halfway through......

Will get the drinks in at the finals day this year for all the support you boys give through this and everything else :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Always said the Scottish EduCas-Hun system was the best.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Always said the Scottish EduCas-Hun system was the best.

Click to expand...

No amount of alcohol is worth sitting through another one of Pedro's speeches.. It's like listening to "The speeches of John Major" on repeat...


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 18, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			No amount of alcohol is worth sitting through another one of Pedro's speeches.. It's like listening to "The speeches of John Major" on repeat...
		
Click to expand...

Great cure for insomnia though.  The Mizuno driver review hasn't failed me yet, doubt I'll ever finish it in one sitting


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Great cure for insomnia though.  The Mizuno driver review hasn't failed me yet, doubt I'll ever finish it in one sitting
		
Click to expand...

I've heard that one person who read it in full was immediately rendered catatonic and hasn't woken yet!! The medical profession are considering using it as a new form of risk free anaesthetic &#128563;


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 18, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I've heard that one person who read it in full was immediately rendered catatonic and hasn't woken yet!! The medical profession are considering using it as a new form of risk free anaesthetic &#63027;
		
Click to expand...

'Risk Free'? Does psychological trauma not count?


----------



## Val (Mar 18, 2015)

Â£15 on Peterlav 

Â£5 on Andy Greg


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			'Risk Free'? Does psychological trauma not count?
		
Click to expand...

They're going to get Stephen Fry to read it to reduce that risk to almost zero.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2015)

Val said:



			Â£15 on Peterlav 

Â£5 on Andy Greg
		
Click to expand...

I notice that there's a lot of money going on Peter as soon as people realized that he was in mine and Scousers group ðŸ˜³


----------



## Val (Mar 18, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I notice that there's a lot of money going on Peter as soon as people realized that he was in mine and Scousers group &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

Don't be paranoid big man


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Val said:



			Don't be paranoid big man
		
Click to expand...

Well that only leaves me then....  :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2015)

Group A 
Qwerty - Â£10 by Huds1475
Huds1475
Val - Â£5 by Bluewolf
 Junior - Â£10 by NWJocko
NWJocko - Â£10 by Birchy

Group B
Garyinderry - Â£5 by Junior
StuC - Â£5 by Qwerty
Birchy - Â£5 by Lincoln quaker
 Stevelev
Gregbwfc - Â£5 by Val

Group C
Liverbirdie - Â£10 by NWJocko
 Podgster
 Duffers
Louise
Odvan - Â£5 by Huds1475

Group D 
Scouser
Bluewolf - Â£5 by Huds1475
Vikingman - Â£5 by DaveMC1
Peterlav - Â£20 by Birchy
Davemc1 - Â£5 by DaveMC1 

Bids updated, keep them coming :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2015)

Stick me down for a fiver on Podge mate.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 18, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Stick me down for a fiver on Podge mate.
		
Click to expand...

Plays off 16 now I think so not half as much a bandit as he was last season


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2015)

Group A 
Qwerty - Â£10 by Huds1475
Huds1475
Val - Â£5 by Bluewolf
 Junior - Â£10 by NWJocko
NWJocko - Â£10 by Birchy

Group B
Garyinderry - Â£5 by Junior
StuC - Â£5 by Qwerty
Birchy - Â£5 by Lincoln quaker
 Stevelev
Gregbwfc - Â£5 by Val

Group C
Liverbirdie - Â£10 by NWJocko
 Podgster - Â£5 by Bluewolf
 Duffers
Louise
Odvan - Â£5 by Huds1475

 Group D 
Scouser
Bluewolf - Â£5 by Huds1475
Vikingman - Â£5 by DaveMC1
Peterlav - Â£20 by Birchy
Davemc1 - Â£5 by DaveMC1 

Bids updated, keep them coming :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll have a ayrton senna  on Duffers cos he's a proper bandit and Val cos he's a nice chap


----------



## Val (Mar 18, 2015)

Â£5 on Louise, she's always in the hunt too


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2015)

Group A 
Qwerty - Â£10 by Huds1475
Huds1475
Val - Â£10 by Val
 Junior - Â£10 by NWJocko
NWJocko - Â£10 by Birchy

Group B
Garyinderry - Â£5 by Junior
StuC - Â£5 by Qwerty
Birchy - Â£5 by Lincoln quaker
 Stevelev
Gregbwfc - Â£5 by Val

Group C
Liverbirdie - Â£10 by NWJocko
Podgster - Â£5 by Bluewolf
Duffers - Â£10 by StuC
Louise
Odvan - Â£5 by Huds1475

 Group D 
Scouser
Bluewolf - Â£5 by Huds1475
Vikingman - Â£5 by DaveMC1
Peterlav - Â£20 by Birchy
Davemc1 - Â£5 by DaveMC1 

Bids updated, keep them coming :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 18, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I've heard that one person who read it in full was immediately rendered catatonic and hasn't woken yet!! The medical profession are considering using it as a new form of risk free anaesthetic &#63027;
		
Click to expand...

Like feeding pearls to swine....


----------



## peterlav (Mar 18, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Plays off 16 now I think so not half as much a bandit as he was last season 

Click to expand...

He's playing well though, he definitely won't end the Summer still off 16, in fact, put me down for Â£15 on the Podgster please


----------



## Odvan (Mar 18, 2015)

peterlav said:



			He's playing well though, he definitely won't end the Summer still off 16, in fact, put me down for Â£15 on the Podgster please
		
Click to expand...

So still a bandit then


----------



## louise_a (Mar 19, 2015)

I'll stick Â£5 on Huds


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2015)

Group A 
Qwerty - Â£10 by Huds1475
Huds1475 - Â£5 by Louise A
Val - Â£10 by Val
 Junior - Â£10 by NWJocko
NWJocko - Â£10 by Birchy

Group B
Garyinderry - Â£5 by Junior
StuC - Â£5 by Qwerty
Birchy - Â£5 by Lincoln quaker
 Stevelev
Gregbwfc - Â£5 by Val

Group C
Liverbirdie - Â£10 by NWJocko
Podgster - Â£5 by Bluewolf
Duffers - Â£10 by StuC
Louise - Â£5 by Val
Odvan - Â£5 by Huds1475

 Group D 
Scouser
Bluewolf - Â£5 by Huds1475
 Vikingman - Â£5 by DaveMC1
Peterlav - Â£20 by Birchy
Davemc1 - Â£5 by DaveMC1 

Bids updated, keep them coming :whoo:


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

Birchy, you missed my bid on Louise earlier on the thread


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2015)

Val said:



			Birchy, you missed my bid on Louise earlier on the thread
		
Click to expand...

Got it now, cheers pal :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Got it now, cheers pal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You've also missed Peter's Â£15 bid on Podge. Which I'm now upping to Â£20


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 20, 2015)

Birchy, youve got Val down as bidding on himself, it was me that wanted him!!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 20, 2015)

Can I have 35p, a sherbet dib dab and a half eaten pulled pork burrito on Scouser?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 20, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Can I have 35p, a sherbet dib dab and a half eaten pulled pork burrito on Scouser?
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe you'd waste half a pulled pork burrito on that knob:temper:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 20, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Can't believe you'd waste half a pulled pork burrito on that knob:temper:
		
Click to expand...

The meat was a bit too fatty for me mate. I'm gonna miss the sherbet dib dab more.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 21, 2015)

I'll go Â£15 on Val please


----------



## Odvan (Aug 14, 2015)

Birchy lad, while ya doing nowt, fancy updating this. I fancy a flutter


----------

